# What's the secret?



## shallbe (Jan 16, 2012)

What is it that the groomer puts on my dog's coat that makes it so soft? When I bathe him, it doesn't feel like that.

shallb


----------



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

When I bathe my girls I use a conditioner that makes their fur so soft and silky, if I do not use it their due is not at all as soft as it is when I use it.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

It wouldnt be a secret if they told you. ;-)


----------



## pekelover (Jun 3, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> It wouldnt be a secret if they told you. ;-)


lol this is true!!


----------



## shallbe (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha, of course it wouldn't be secret pekelover! But of course, my goal is to get that secret and turn it to my advantage! 

Can anyone suggest a specific product for my guy's fluffiness? He's a dog that loves to be touched, and we touch him much more right after he's been the to groomer and his coat is even nicer than usual. I cannot afford to take him to the groomer more than about every 8 weeks, but I can give him a bath and put conditioner on his coat.

Thanks in advance for any constructive advice.

shallbe


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The fluffiness comes from drying techniques and a high velocity dryer. Products cannot add lift and volume (fluffiness) to the coat on their own. The closest you can get to that at home is to dry him from the skin out with a heated dryer, while using a pin brush to pull the coat in the opposite direction it lays. You would have to make sure there is absolutely no dampness left anywhere. The secret is in the drying, not products.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> The fluffiness comes from drying techniques and a high velocity dryer. Products cannot add lift and volume (fluffiness) to the coat on their own. The closest you can get to that at home is to dry him from the skin out with a heated dryer, while using a pin brush to pull the coat in the opposite direction it lays. You would have to make sure there is absolutely no dampness left anywhere. The secret is in the drying, not products.


This ^ ... ^ ... ^ ... is the best! I used to do this with my Rough Collies. They looked like giant beautiful fluff when we were done!


----------



## myshihtzubaby (Feb 9, 2011)

I have shih tzu and i do not use heated dryer because then they will looks like a lion XD
so i use normal temperature, then their hair will "fall" and soft 
yup, high velocity dryer is the magic if you already use the same product used at your groomer ^^


----------

